

Show HN: WhereTheyAt – Map of your friends based on shared Facebook data - EngVagabond
http://www.wherethey.at

======
jeweledshadow
I wish I'd had this each and every time I've moved. It would have been helpful
to know where my friends are living. What a cool map!

------
wen-kai
Great idea! I like the simplicity. This will be nice to connect with fellow
travelers and rekindle friendships while traveling.

------
outericky
This pretty neat. More useful to seeing who is where than the timeline.

------
jmeistrich
Whoa, I have a lot of friends traveling in Europe right now.

